# Why can't some spreaders handle sand?



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Wouldn't the smaller sand be easier for the spreader then #1 rock salt?

Or are they saying they dont handle GRAVEL, but they could handle sand then?

I'm looking to buy a tailgate spreader, but not all of them say that I can use sand. I would like to use 50/50 salt/sand when its to cold for the salt to be effective or at night when the sun wont melt the salt for a few more hours.

Would a 50/50 mix of sand/salt work in any spreader?


(I am planning on bagging my own sand, right from a nice clean pile)

Thanks guys!:waving:


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I have a mini spreader that can handle sand. Its for sale.....air-flo mini spreader. 412-527-5196


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks I am too far away, not gonna pay shipping to ND. lol


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Any of the tailgate drop spreaders won't handle sand. The sand packs as it drops and as you drive around. You are trying to drop material from a large opening to a small opening and therefore the weight of the sand causes it to pack. Tailgate spreaders with a conveyor belt on the bottom will handle sand but they are close to twice the price. I have a Western Pro Flo 2 and it works great with bulk salt.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i HAD a proflo and i couldnt get far enough away quick enough........but i was trying to run 50/50 in it, and i even had a vibrator on it.

it was pretty funny actually, i had one guy in the truck driveing and another guy on the ground WALKING behind the truck banging on the hopper with a rubber mallet lmao..real profesional 

the best thing i found for a 1 man operation with the proflo was i welded a short peice of chain to the shaft and it helped keep it broke up,......actually, jamming a driveway stake in the thoat from the top worked well too.

needless to say that was the ONLY year i used 50/50 lol

PJ


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

powerjoke;608348 said:


> i HAD a proflo and i couldnt get far enough away quick enough........but i was trying to run 50/50 in it, and i even had a vibrator on it.
> 
> it was pretty funny actually, i had one guy in the truck driveing and another guy on the ground WALKING behind the truck banging on the hopper with a rubber mallet lmao..real profesional
> 
> ...


How many tons were you trying to spread? Upto 5 tons you should have been OKwesport


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

cet;608338 said:


> Any of the tailgate drop spreaders won't handle sand. The sand packs as it drops and as you drive around. You are trying to drop material from a large opening to a small opening and therefore the weight of the sand causes it to pack. Tailgate spreaders with a conveyor belt on the bottom will handle sand but they are close to twice the price. I have a Western Pro Flo 2 and it works great with bulk salt.


Ok that makes sense. I am only salting/sanding one lot. would it work if I used dried sand so it wasnt so heavy? Or maybe only filled the speader half full because its a pretty small lot anyways.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If you don't fill the salter until you are on site and ready to spread. You better make sure the sand is very dry and maybe get a vibrator kit for it.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

IMAGE;608552 said:


> Ok that makes sense. I am only salting/sanding one lot. would it work if I used dried sand so it wasnt so heavy? Or maybe only filled the speader half full because its a pretty small lot anyways.


I had a lot of problems last year using Tube Sand in my SnoWay tailgate spreader. Not only would I go through about 6x what I should have, it only dusted the surface. If I left any in the hopper when I went to the next site, I would have to spend 30-60 minutes unjaming it. 
When the salt supply dried up I tried using the mix that my distributor sold (40% sand, 60% salt), and it worked very well. The stuff my distributor used was more like very small pieces of gravel, and the wetter it was, the better it spread. Very few of the manufacturers will say that their tailgate spreader will work on sand, but IMO I was very satisfied w/the SnoWay (just make sure you get a vibe for it).

If you are only doing one lot, why not just get a walk behind spreader w/rubber tires? They spread sand, and are only a couple hundred bucks. Just make sure to get one w/rubber wheels, as the Scotts ones will not spread sand at all.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a Western 1000 and run a 60/40 mix of bagged salt and sand tube through mine. Ran a pallet of salt through it last year and never had any problems. I don't fill the spreader and run around either. Wet sand will NOT go through it at all.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Sand must be kept extremely dry and as stated from a previous poster; the sand compacts itself; add a tad of moisture +extreme coldness+travel=frozen sand.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I do have a nice earthway spreader, the $450 one, holds about 125# salt and spreads it good. Just wanted to get a tailgate one so if I get more lots that need it I have it. 

I am gonna get a couple bags of tube sand tomorrow and see how the earthway spreads it. Maybe I will just get a tailgate spreader for salt, and use the earthway to spread sand when I need it.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

the mini air-flo can run sand no problem


----------

